# My Install: Ford F250 Superduty



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The system consists of Dynaudio 3 ways with 8's in the doors, dome and tweet in the kicks. 2 15" dd's tuned to 35hz. Zed amps on the dyns all active.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work,those DD's tuned to 35hz must be stupid loud in that cabin.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, i hit a 149 with them on termlab. They are turned WAY down for sq


----------



## SBennett (Jul 12, 2007)

BigRed said:


> The system consists of Dynaudio 3 ways with 8's in the doors, dome and tweet in the kicks. *2 15" dd's tuned to 35hz. *Zed amps on the dyns all active.


Oh my  

Nice!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

looks really nice, good job with the install, how do they sound?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have to ask... Who built your kicks?

Truck looks good. You been busy since I listened to it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Monkey Boy!

Mike from Automotive Entertainment in Pasadena, Ca built them.

It sounds like a whole new beast now  The woofers sound good once they were eq'd and turned waaaay down


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

BigRed said:


>


 
from the great words of stewie griffin "What the duece??"

Looks good bud. You do all the work yourself (besides the kicks)?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

also which one of those amplifiers is pushing the woofers....I have looked at the ZEd line up but honestly the numbers dont seem big woofer strong....unless they are underrated.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> unless they are underrated.


They are... and since Stephen is the designer/builder/mastermind... they are awesome bang/buck.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The box was built by Tuan at ACC in Garden Grove (an spl guru). The woofers are driven by a DD Z1a (5000 watts at 1 ohm) That amp is in the bed of the truck. I will post those pics later  sorry, kinda deceving to think the deuce was pushing those subs. The deuce pushes the midbass.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

screens in the headrest


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Hey Monkey Boy!
> 
> Mike from Automotive Entertainment in Pasadena, Ca built them.
> 
> It sounds like a whole new beast now  The woofers sound good once they were eq'd and turned waaaay down


She sure looks pretty. I may have to give him a call.

I have a set of cd1 pros, and some 8's to go in my kickpanels. I don't really want to build them myself, my fab work doesn't look that nice.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

that work looks great


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

equipment is good, install is nice, however too bad its a Phord truck....


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice install!

Do you or your passengers have any problems with the kick panel design? They seem to intrude into the floor a far amount.


----------



## trooper (Jun 4, 2007)

I think ive seen you drive down Delamo blvd a few times! I take delamo to and from work every day. Very nice truck and install!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Monkey boy, some things are better left to experts, but if you can do it yourself, why not?? lol

As far as the kicks, they are a little "in the way", BUT you have to make sacrifices if you want great imaging  When I drive, I never hit the kickpanel, and I have a size 14 foot  So I'm pretty happy at the functionality of it. I can still close my ebrake as well with no hassles.

And yes, that is me driving down Delamo sometimes. Honk next time and I'll pull over and you can take a listen


----------



## momotaro (May 3, 2006)

BigRed said:


> And yes, that is me driving down Delamo sometimes. Honk next time and I'll pull over and you can take a listen


Wow, a lot of Torrance people here!

I think I've seen you driving around too. But, then again, there might be a couple lifted Fords around here.

If you see an all black Tacoma S-Runner, that's me! 

Nice install!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice install, love the lift on that truck!


----------



## excelerater (May 23, 2005)

I own a F350,These trucks are not stereo friendly,GJ.

I still ask the question to myself,why ford continues to use
a 5x7 front speaker...Not only is it a bad size it looks stupid on the door
panels


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice install. Those Zeds are awsome and the CF cone DD's FTL. The kicks are done really nice. I like the transformation you did on the door panels and gives me some great ideas for my 8" in the doors.

Did you have any problem fitting the 8's?

IIRC when I pulled the panels on my '05 there was all kinds of room in the doors depth wise.

The truck rocks I am on my 3rd SuperDuty best trucks I have ever owned. Currently have an '06 F250 CrewCab Diesel Lariat FX4. It awaits a lift and tires.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

you told me at the meet that Quote "You don't want to hear mine" I thought it was because you didn't want to bum me out,now I can see why . can I hear it now, at the next meet? Looks great.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

nice to see some else who runs DD instill is super sick


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks again guys for posting your comments

The 8's were easy to fit once I built the baffle away from the actual door. The doors themselves are tinny though and 3 layers of dynamat were used and I probably will add more


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

What did the airspace come out to for the sub box? I did an install in my dad's(soon to be mine) 2000 F-350 Crewcab, 2 12" Orion XTR's, with the amp under the seat. I made the box as big as I could make it to fit behind the back seat, and it is still too small(sealed). And I have 12's, I can't believe you got 15's back there. I even re-drilled the seat brackets and moved it forward and inch or so - still no more room.

Or did you extend the box into the bed?

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

In the pic of the subs you can see that the rear seats are folded down and you see the window line, so I am assuming there is a blow through from the bed.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Arc said:


> In the pic of the subs you can see that the rear seats are folded down and you see the window line, so I am assuming there is a blow through from the bed.


That's exactly what I was thinking, and is not an option in my case. I was thinking of just making a FG box molded to fit in every crevice behind the back seat, that way I can get as much airspace as possible.

I may have to do 10's though


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> What did the airspace come out to for the sub box? I did an install in my dad's(soon to be mine) 2000 F-350 Crewcab, 2 12" Orion XTR's, with the amp under the seat. I made the box as big as I could make it to fit behind the back seat, and it is still too small(sealed). And I have 12's, I can't believe you got 15's back there. I even re-drilled the seat brackets and moved it forward and inch or so - still no more room.
> 
> Or did you extend the box into the bed?
> 
> ...


It's a blow through. The box is in the bed under a toneau cover. IIRC it's like 5 cu ft. It's pretty big.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

It is a blow thru and its 10 cubes total. 5 cubes per driver. I have heard the same truck with 2 10's in a sealed enclsosure, actually Eric Holdoway's and it was plenty of bass for sq. I happen to believe more is better


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

BigRed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It is a blow thru and its 10 cubes total. 5 cubes per driver. I have heard the same truck with 2 10's in a sealed enclsosure, actually Eric Holdoway's and it was plenty of bass for sq. I happen to believe more is better


And I happen to follow the same philosophy(more is better), but I am just partial to 12's. I'm thinking about 2 cubes is all I am going to be able to squeeze out of the back, but like you said, 2 10's would prolly suffice for a SQ setup.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah, Eric had 2 10's and it worked surprisingly well. But then again, he built the Grand National back in the day, so he's got skillz


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Beautiful truck, love the amps! Nice work.


----------

